# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Cantábrica >  Rio Calabres, el Guadiana asturiano

## JMTrigos

En la localidad de Posada de Llanes el rio Calabres forma una laguna y se interna en la tierra por un sumidero en el complejo kárstico de La Llera apareciendo varios kilómetros mas abajo casi en su desembocadura en la ria de Niembro.
Algún detalle en este enlace de un articulo periodístico en La Nueva España.
Como complemento algunas fotos de la laguna y el sumidero. También es posible ver el túnel que se abrió para poder desaguar avenidas.



El sumidero esta bajo esas burbujas agrupadas.

----------


## Los terrines

Precioso paraje, JMTrigos.

Muchas gracias por compartirlo y saludos.

----------


## jlois

Realmente es un lugar de ensueño , JMTrigos, fantásticas imágenes de ese curioso río.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## REEGE

Como dicen los compañeros unas fotos y un lugar precioso y lo que  más llama la atención es lo bien conservado y cuidado que está todo... y seguro que es un sitio muy visitado... por lo que merece la pena que embalses.net lo conozca. Un saludo y gracias.

----------


## perdiguera

Precioso lugar JMTrigos y como dice REEGE qué bien cuidado está teniendo en cuenta que hay población muy cercana. Felicidades a sus moradores por conservar un lugar tan bonito en ese estado.
Un saludo.

----------

